# how to transfer photos from PC to nikon camera??



## roopam005 (Nov 12, 2004)

pls any1 answer this question
i use nikon 3700 camera
now the pics taken by nikon camera when i retransfer them from pc to camera they are well seen in camera
but when i try to transfer other pics from PC to camera they transfers but not 'readable' by camera & says image contain no database
same way with the quicktime movie it can take

now pls any1 give me what is in the image which the camera is seeing as identity????of it & what to add to give any pic this identity???


----------



## Lula (Nov 12, 2004)

hummm....and those others pics were taken with the nikon, if not maybe thats your answer!!! anyway u can always send a email to nikon askin....


the other question i didn t get it what do u mean by identity????!!!!


----------



## roopam005 (Nov 12, 2004)

it mean when i tried to rename any jpg file with dscn3002 etc..which nikon uses to name its files
it was never accepted by the camera & results were same:image caotain no data.......
so what is the digicam seeing in image to ercognise as taken by it?????


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2004)

Why are you transferring pictures from the PC to the Camera?

Once they have been uploaded from the camera to a PC you should be able to find better ways to transport the files...E-mail, burn to disk...etc.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 12, 2004)

Goto WalMart buy a card reader.
Pop the card out of the camera and into the card reader
Click and drop the files to the card.


----------



## roopam005 (Nov 12, 2004)

no any ting other than card reader
as everywhere its not possible to take pc whereevr i go so to show something to some people its better to take camera so i tranfer image to pc


----------



## Patrick (Nov 12, 2004)

:roll: 
Put the card back in the camera after you transfer the files back on the card.


----------



## roopam005 (Nov 13, 2004)

but pls concentrate on my question
i want to trasfer image to camera back
any solution?????????


----------



## roopam005 (Nov 13, 2004)

i mean to transfer i a manner that camera can read it & show on lcd screen
pls exclude card or any hardware from discussion 
i want just how to manipulate image--either to rename/to add such a feature in it  that it can be recognised by camera as its own image that's it.


----------

